# MTD 670 Series Briggs-Briggs Engine Wiring Help!!!!



## Shawn Collier (Aug 21, 2018)

Good Fall PM All,

It's been a long time! The 17 is running great with the new piston rings and connecting rod! Thanks much!

Now onto another inherited tractor! AGWAY 2125/MTD 135L670G019, which held a BS 12.5hp 289707-0154-01 from 1995! That went kuput! Was able to get an Intek 11.5hp 21R807-0072-G1 for it! Got it mounted and all... And it all fits! Just barely! :-/ Now I need to wire.

As you can see in the photos... The 289 had a red/black wire coming out of a harness and going to a red/yellow harness off the tractor. Another yellow can be seen coming out and connecting directly to the ignition coil. Also the 289 doesn't have a solenoid as well!

Now on the Intek, we have a red, which I assume is for charging. Black coming from under the flywheel, which is probably the kill... The grey comes from the carb for the sol. The grey and black are one one harness! He also sold me Briggs Wiring Harness 790544. I don't really know where that goes either! 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Briggs wasn't much help!

I hope all is well with everyone these days! Stay safe till later!

My Best,
Shawn


----------

